# More pictures of my cornice boards in log home.



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hello everyone.*
*Here is another job I completed recently in a model home of my cornice boards. I painted them a red, sanded and distressed them bringing out knots, rubbed a coat of stain over the entire board and detailed with birch bark, pinecones and dowels ripped in 1/2, then a poly for final finish. Thanks for looking!*

*Trappeur*


----------

